# SNOWBIRD NATIONALS - The NatureBoy's Dream Match



## RC4less (Oct 9, 2001)

Well it's that time again and I've been receiving emails and a couple of posts already wondering what kind of match the Nature Boy is going to come up with this year. Scarecrow wants an over the top battle royal, JoMamma wants a looser leave town match, I thought about a hair verses hair match with Zubak but I don't have enough to wager with anymore. 

The 2005 match will be a *BOUNTY MATCH !!!!* 

I have complete detail of the match up on the www.rc4less.com web site. Come get some, but remember the "OX" is in my corner!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








​


----------



## Scarecrow One (May 24, 2002)

WOW!!! You'd better watch out Nature Boy I heard that George "The Animal" Steal is still working out in Michigan and is Teaming up with BIG JOHN Z.


----------



## RC4less (Oct 9, 2001)

*Bounty Hunters*

Hey Scarecrow the Animal can't stand up to the "OX's" Heart Punch!

Woooooooooooooo!!!!!

BT


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Oh my!*

News flash, I went to see a fight and an r/c race broke out. ??? Yikes! it's bad enough that amateurs get into it at an r/c race but you guys are grooming profesionals for a knock down drag out no holds barred between the boards on the carpet match? Oh, I gotta see this! I wonder if the one and only Dusty Rhodes is up for the antenna twist or the reciever squash? Man I wonder what an out of shape 320 pounder could do to an Rc4less tire equipped oval car from the top ropes? We'll see if those orange wheels are up to the task this coming February wont we? Yessss we will!


----------



## oval59 (Jul 2, 2004)

*Bugsy McGraw*

I hear the BugMan might be there. NYUCK NYUCK NYUCK


----------



## DK47 (Jan 28, 2002)

Y'all do know that the Briscoe bros. still reside in Tampa,we could probably get them involved in this!!!!!! You are tooooomuch Nature Boy!


----------



## Scarecrow One (May 24, 2002)

Heck DK, One the The Killer Bee's is now a Tampa City Commissioner. "Bryan Blair"


----------



## RC4less (Oct 9, 2001)

*Old guys!*

Hey you two can go down memory lane with those old timers and want-a-bees, but I'll have the all time greatest bounty hunter in my corner..... OX BAKER! The Nature Boy will be styling and profiling!!!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup: Bt


----------



## RC4less (Oct 9, 2001)

Hey Scarecrow, remember "CWF" (Championship Wrestling from Florida) hosted by the great Gordon Solie? Well come by the RC4LESS Pit during the birds, I'll have a DVD player set up and I've got 62 hours of "Old School" wrassling on 16 DVD's from the 70's and 80's. Here is a sample of what's on just one of the DVD's

This is destined to be one of the most popular videos in our history Florida DVD#3. These are Arena matches shot in the early-to-mid 70s. The commentary is provided by the great Gordon Solie. 

In a Submission Match with a bizarre twist, Dory Funk Jr. matches holds with Jerry Brisco. Funk is begrudgingly seconded by Cowboy Bill Watts while Jack Brisco is in his brother's corner.... Two of the greatest legends in the history of wrestling collide when Lou Thesz challenges Johnny Valentine.... Before he became one of Florida's favorite sons, Dusty Rhodes was one of the most feared wrestlers in the Sunshine State. He teams with Buddy Colt to meet Eddie Graham and Paul Jones in a Lights Out match.... The greatest feud of the 70s hits Tampa when Jack Brisco defends the NWA World heavyweight championship against Dory Funk Jr. with Lou Thesz as special referee.... See why Bobby Shane was such a great wrestler in his prime when teams with Bearcat Wright to defend the Florida tag team championship against Jack Brisco and Bob Roop.... Jack Brisco teams with Paul Jones to square off with Johnny Valentine and Buddy Colt.... See rare footage of the greatest World junior heavyweight champion of all-time, Danny Hodge, as he defends against Jerry Brisco.... Jack Brisco defends the NWA World heavyweight championship against Harley Race and Don Muraco in a pair of title clashes.... Jack Brisco meets Buddy Colt in a trio of matches with increasingly higher stakes. They meet in a grudge match, a Florida TV title bout, and a World title match.... In a Florida tag title match, Eddie Graham teams with Kevin Sullivan to defend the belts against the Samoans (Tio & Tapu).... An $8,000 Winner-Take-All Battle Royal sees Man Mountain Mike, Dale Lewis, Ron Fuller, Bob Armstrong, Buddy Colt, Yashahari, Paul Jones, Tim Woods, The Saint, and more.... Hiro Matsuda the man who trained so many legends meets future superstar Bob Orton Jr..... Tim Woods defends the Southern heavyweight championship against The Zodiac (Bob Orton Sr.).... Dory Funk Jr. takes on Jerry Brisco.... Tim Woods battles Paul Jones in a grudge match.... Johnny Valentine brawls with Bearcat Wright. 

This is just one Florida DVD - I've got 3 different Florida DVD's alone!

As BIG SEXY says, "Come Get Some" The RC4LESS Pit will be taking on all comers!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

. :thumbsup:


----------



## DK47 (Jan 28, 2002)

Where did you get this stuff!!!!!!!!!! I mAY COME DOWN JUST TO WATCH THE DVD'S!!!!


----------



## oval59 (Jul 2, 2004)

*Gordon Solie*

He also was the announcer at Golden Gate Speedway in Tampa. Been there quite a few times. Showing my age rrrrrrggggggghhhhhh


----------



## Scarecrow One (May 24, 2002)

Oval59, He also owned Golden gate Speedway.
RC4Less. I was at the Brassnucks Match between Eddie Graham and Art Maliko. Nothing better then sitting ringside at the Armory in Tampa.


----------



## mmccoy (Jun 27, 2002)

Boy I remember Gordon Solie, used to watch that every weekend. Orlando had the Eddie Graghm Sports Stadium on Hwy 50. Dusty and Ivan Koloff in a 2 out of 3 falls count anywhere bullrope match. Great stuff 
Bruce, where did you get the DVDs from. See ya in O'town Mel


----------



## BRDRACING (Dec 7, 2001)

Man I must be a baby, Because I can't remember anything past the 90's LOL
BT I will be the 123 Kid and team up with you! HEHE

See ya at the Birds BT
Brooks


----------



## RC4less (Oct 9, 2001)

Hey Tony, let's pay out a bunch of cash!!!

Bt


----------



## BRDRACING (Dec 7, 2001)

Show me the money!!!!!!!!!!
LOL I can't wait to team up with RC4less at the birds!
brooks


----------



## DK47 (Jan 28, 2002)

On last nights WWE RAW Stone Cold Steve Austin,out of retirement for get this,a movie deal!!!Can you give me a h#$% Yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## oval59 (Jul 2, 2004)

Stone Cold is the man!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

Hey Nature Boy better watch out Paint By Focker has teamed up with the Von Erics Kevin and Kerry. keep 2 eyes in the back of your head brother!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cneyedog (Jan 22, 2002)

2 words - ROAD WARRIORS !


----------



## RC4less (Oct 9, 2001)

*Another one of these.................*

Although Hamilton won't be attending this year, the other guy will be saying the same thing all over again. Still licking their wounds from Vegas. Once you have the Figure4 slapped on you you never forget. 

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

